# Bought some new headphones



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought some VModa VIBE earplugs.

I have no justification into why I bought them honestly. I returned a suit today so with the money I had I thought to myself if I should buy Sunglasses or headphones lol, I earned it after finishing my trunk .

These earplugs sound pretty dam good.they extend SICK LOW! They stay clear while extending low(im talking sub low). Its like having subs. on the ipod is sound like its lacking in the upper range, you may have to play with eq. but on my computer it sounds awesome IMO. im sure there might be better out there but for the money im very pleased.

Where else to shop? 









































oh heres what most of you are wondering lol :/









$108.20


they are a little uncomfortable with the silicon tips i may order the foam pluggs you can buy to help with that.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll have to borrow a camera and post some pics of my IEMS. I love them so.

Side note, i have heard nothing but good things about the Vibes.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

What I'm wondering is...

Why didn't you buy them online? Could have saved $30-40


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

DonovanM said:


> What I'm wondering is...
> 
> Why didn't you buy them online? Could have saved $30-40


its only money  

plus i like to support my Apple store I go to.


----------

